# Heilstätte J.



## aphonopelma1313 (Mar 4, 2014)

An old abandoned sanatorium:

1



The red ones... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

2



Close... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

3



Sanatorium... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

4



Stairs... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

5



Main entrance... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

6



The rest... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

7



Open... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

8



Peeling... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

9



Steril... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

10



Architecture... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

11



Naked... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

12



Show me... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

13



Round door... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

14



Collapsing... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

15



Only 2 seats left... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

16



Sunrise... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

17



Fall apart... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

18



Crusty... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr

19



Red seats... von aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views) auf Flickr


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 5, 2014)

Brilliant as always mate. I always look at the reports you post and am never dissappointed. Very nice shots inside and out. Seems like a big site. Thanks for sharing


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 5, 2014)

Now that does have some decay  brilliant as normal


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 5, 2014)

It took me a few shots to realise this is one that I've explored - your shots make it look awesome! 
Absolutely spot on, cheers for sharing!


----------



## ashutchy (Mar 5, 2014)

Great pictures, absolutely brilliant place. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Mar 5, 2014)

Very different to Beelitz... but then if it's where I think it is it's an awfully long way away from Berlin and you would expect the style to be different because of that. A bit crumbly but it looks like a great place.


----------



## Jakob (Mar 5, 2014)

Great pics as always. I wonder where that place may be. I thought I knew all the places in North-Rhine- Westphalia. I think I´m wrong, very wrong.Thanks for sharing!


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 5, 2014)

*Nicely rotted!! *


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Mar 5, 2014)

Many thx to all of you. It's not that far away from berlin, but 3 hours away from Nothrhine Westphalia...


----------



## LittleOz (Mar 5, 2014)

Super peely and fantastic light. I love it.


----------



## night crawler (Mar 7, 2014)

That is in a sorry looking state


----------



## holywood (Mar 8, 2014)

Never disappointed in your photographs Great as usual


----------

